

Refresh for a new OS, VMs as homepage backgrounds - benjojo12
https://benjojo.co.uk

======
workworksleep
What web resources did you use to develop the vm video feed?

any links to help me make one?

~~~
benjojo12
qemu is launched in the background, then a go program connects to the VNC
endpoint in qemu and ships that stream over websockets, though CloudFlare

